# Nuova Simonelli MDX has died. Repair suggestions?



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

Afternoon all.

My MDX has given up the ghost this morning. It's the old style, doser version, like this:










No motor sounds at all and only a dim light on the power switch. Burrs are spinning freely by hand, and plug fuse is fine.

One thing that might have relevance: last night I unplugged the 'Automatic Release Assembly' which is the flap & switch that dangles over the chute, in order to access the chute more easily. It's part 15050012 in the parts book found here: http://www.nuovadistribution.com/Grinders/MDX.html

Questions:

1) Have I done something wildly stupid?

2) Does anyone have any experience stripping these down for repair?

3) Where can I take it for advice/repair quotes? I'm near Bristol, UK

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You need to make sure that the circuit to that flap is still complete.


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

Righto.

I've reconnected it with no joy.

Am I likely to have fried something by switching the machine on with the flap unplugged?


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

I had inadvertently reversed the wiring for that switch - NOW SORTED!

Thanks for the heads up.

Out of curiosity, what on earth does the flap actually do?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can remove the flap, as it just switches the grinder off when the doser is full, but you have to trace the wires back to the terminal block in the base and then bridge them to keep the loop in place. Then you can just remove the flap


----------

